

Ask HN: What's next, After I get funding? - ezrider4428

Hypothetical situation.<p>I get funding from a VC firm like Battery Ventures or Kleiner Perkins Caufield &#38; Byers somewhere in the range of $5 million.<p>What kind of reporting do i need to provide back to the investor?  Just financial or key metrics?  I am sure each investment company is different but i am just trying to understand what are the types of things VC's are looking for after they invest.<p>Thanks in advance,
Eric
======
jacquesm
When you're looking at an investment of that size you will likely have one or
more board members from the VC to look after their interests.

This is probably a good start for reading material:

<http://www.venturemomentum.com/VCBoardInfo.html>

~~~
ezrider4428
This is perfect, thanks!

The only challenge i see is (like mentioned in the post) there is no
consistency between VC's. Each feel that a certain report is "The Most
important" What happens when there are multiple VC's or a mix of VC's, angels
and governments.

For a startup reporting to each can be really time-consuming....and wasteful
especially if the time spent on reports takes away from the time spent on
making the product better.

